# How To Rout/Fit Small Piece



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a flute and it needs a repair. I have routed a 3/8” groove & I need to fit a piece in it as perfect as I can. I will use an accent piece so I will not try to hide it. The piece would be 3/8”wide by 1/4” to 5/16” thick .
The main ? I have is how to cut the radius on the ends of tha groove..







u


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Flutemaker said:


> I have a flute and it needs a repair. I have routed a 3/8” groove & I need to fit a piece in it as perfect as I can. I will use an accent piece so I will not try to hide it. The piece would be 3/8”wide by 1/4” to 5/16” thick .
> The main ? I have is how to cut the radius on the ends of tha groove..
> View attachment 398002
> u


I have asked this ? before... I didn’t quite follow the directions then but now I do have a picture...I am trying to take care of some problem flutes. Thanks a bunch guys


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Just a WAG here, make a template use an inlay bushing and bit, to cut out the accent piece. It would probably take a couple tries to get the fit perfect. 
Or maybe sweet talk somebody with a CNC to cut them.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Use a stick several inches long.
Round the end of the stick on a sander to make a perfect fit.
Glue the stick into the hole
Cut the remains of the stick off and sand to the original shape.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

How about using a round file or a 3/8" box core bit? Since this will be is so delicate trying to get a spinning bit into a small groove I would go with the file.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I think the piece is too small to route easily. You'd probably get tear-out even if you did. Sanding is probably the easiest way as Sunnybob suggested.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

TenGees said:


> I think the piece is too small to route easily. You'd probably get tear-out even if you did. Sanding is probably the easiest way as Sunnybob suggested.
> 
> View attachment 398005


Yes I agree...Have to do it this way especially since it is such a short piece. Thanks!


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

mgmine said:


> How about using a round file or a 3/8" box core bit? Since this will be is so delicate trying to get a spinning bit into a small groove I would go with the file.


Sounds good on the file..Just have to take my time and make it fit. Thanks!


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Use a stick several inches long.
> Round the end of the stick on a sander to make a perfect fit.
> Glue the stick into the hole
> Cut the remains of the stick off and sand to the original shape.





sunnybob said:


> Use a stick several inches long.
> Round the end of the stick on a sander to make a perfect fit.
> Glue the stick into the hole
> Cut the remains of the stick off and sand to the original shape.





sunnybob said:


> Use a stick several inches long.
> Round the end of the stick on a sander to make a perfect fit.
> Glue the stick into the hole
> Cut the remains of the stick off and sand to the original shape.


 Yes have to do it this way...just have to get the length right cause I have to do the same thing on both ends so it will will fit in the groove...Sandpaper,a file and a dowel and a bit of luck...Just taking my time should work.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Bob Adams said:


> Just a WAG here, make a template use an inlay bushing and bit, to cut out the accent piece. It would probably take a couple tries to get the fit perfect.
> Or maybe sweet talk somebody with a CNC to cut them.


Ill have to check on the inlay bushing and bit...sounds interesting.....Surely try it if I can.....Dont know a CNC guy Thanks!!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I like TenGees jig... Placed on a slightly angled disk sanding table, so the plug can be slightly angled in thickness to jamb it into the flute opening when glued in. Kind of like an angled cork.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I like TenGees jig... Placed on a slightly angled disk sanding table, so the plug can be slightly angled in thickness to jamb it into the flute opening when glued in. Kind of like an angled cork.


Yes ....good idea..Hope to get to this in next day or so. Thanks


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

If you try that jig, sneak up on the job. Start further away and bit by bit move it closer.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe I can try it tomorrow....Had Dr. apptmnt today....took up most my day ...with a couple of errands in there too.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a belt sander is all so Ill have to rig up something simple but good idea!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Flutemaker said:


> I have a belt sander is all so Ill have to rig up something simple but good idea!!


I'd do this with sandpaper on a flat piece of wood so you can move the piece over the sandpaper, not the other way around. I agree, cut the plug a little large. You know you have a specific width, length and half circle ends, so just cut the plug for the width plus a little bit extra so you can sand it to fit. Your glue is going to seal this completely. Interesting project, hope you'll show us a picture of the finished flute.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Use a stick several inches long.
> Round the end of the stick on a sander to make a perfect fit.
> Glue the stick into the hole
> Cut the remains of the stick off and sand to the original shape.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Flutemaker said:


> View attachment 398349


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Flutemaker said:


> View attachment 398349


Here are a couple of pics of the finished flute with the repaired small piece. This type of flute is a “Papago”!


----------

